# OLE Libraries



## snookum (Jan 25, 2002)

Where can I find information on OLE libraries. My computer gives me an error message after boot that says that OLE libraries was unable to load. I may not be using the most recent files? HELP!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

What Operating system are you running? Also, what is the exact error message.

Object Linking and Embedding. OLE
Files which are very important to the operation of your computer. there are updates available, however, they are different for each OS.


----------



## snookum (Jan 25, 2002)

The message reeads as follows:

"OLE 2.0 was unable to start. Make sure that you are using the correct version of the OLE libraries."


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Without your Windows version, I can't guide you to a libraries Download. I have a feeling you are using Windows95, but I could be wrong. Please post that information.


----------



## snookum (Jan 25, 2002)

I am running Windows 95. I just need to know where to find an update if that is what I need. The only things I am having problems with on my computer since I started receiving this error message is that I am not able to go anywhere past checking my e-mail on AOL. I get an AOL error message telling me that AOL has encountered an error and if the problem persists, I should go to Keyword Help, but I can't get into to Help either. I have tried to call them, but they are continually busy.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows95/...ended/S_WUServicePacks/MFCLibrary/Default.asp

Here's the link to the Windows95 Libraries Update. I am not sure whether some of these may be older than those you already have on the hard drive. Some of these files are updated when Internet Explorer is. You might try an update to IE after you install this.


----------

